# About to get a Motu M4, worried about all the Windows performance issue stories…



## kofman13 (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi all. I currently use a focus rite Scarlett 2i2 1st gen I got almost 8 years ago. It lacks gain I need, I need 4 inputs these days, and my Scarlett has some faulty worn out knob issues. The M4 checks all the boxes for me. I would be teaching on zoom on my Mac with it. And then twitch streaming and producing in Ableton with it on Windows. I have found dozens upon dozens of posts and threads by windows users saying that the Motu M4 has terrible windows drivers and so many people have had nightmare experiences getting it to work on windows. Seeing as half the time I will be using it on a windows machine for paying pro audio work, that gets me really worried. But then at the same time half of those posts and threads have other windows users also chiming in saying it works fine for them… So I guess it seems like its just a gamble at this point if it will work on windows? 


All the threads ive seen have been over a span of the last almost 1.5 years (some of which only 2 weeks ago) so I am hoping that the situation is better now with some updates for firmware/drivers from Motu? But then again these same threads say Motu is notoriously bad with window drivers? I just dont know who to listen to/trust. Anyone here with Motu M4 or M2 on windows? Good experience? Bad experience?


----------



## jben (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi,

I bought the Motu M4 two months ago. I'm using it with Reaper to control virtual instruments via MIDI and record vocals, and so far for my use I haven't had any problems.

My computer is a Windows laptop with an Intel i7 processor and 16 gb of RAM. I usually work at 24 bits, with a sample rate of 48khz and a buffer size of 512 samples, with a latency of 11-14 ms (with my previous Yamaha AG06 interface I got lower latencies, but I have to say that I like the sound of the Motu M4 better).


----------



## bill5 (Jan 31, 2021)

kofman13 said:


> All the threads ive seen have been over a span of the last almost 1.5 years (some of which only 2 weeks ago) so I am hoping that the situation is better now with some updates for firmware/drivers from Motu? But then again these same threads say Motu is notoriously bad with window drivers? I just dont know who to listen to/trust. Anyone here with Motu M4 or M2 on windows? Good experience? Bad experience?


Sounds like some one is tossing around some BS info...for starters, they've only been on the market for about a year and I'm no MOTU expert but I don't ever recall them having "notoriously bad" drivers. Yes, they have had some issues with these though. If you read more you'll probably read more of the same (some say they have problems, some not). I've had my eye on them too and I don't seem to hear as many issues, so my guess...and that's all it is...is things have probably settled down and they've improved or fixed the issue. I realize that probably doesn't help much, but you're not going to find a definitive answer. Odds are in your favor IMO. Do you feel lucky??


----------



## Markrs (Jan 31, 2021)

I have the M2, used it with Reaper, Cubase and Cakewalk on Windows with no problems using the Motu asio drivers. Also works with the usb c based iPad pros.


----------



## SlHarder (Jan 31, 2021)

M2 since they came out last spring. Been solid on Win10. Midi in/out came in handy for a spur of the moment project. Friend who has M4 uses it for lots live mobiles and likes it.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Feb 1, 2021)

I’d generally recommend MOTU for Mac and Scarlett for Windows based on “collective wisdom” - but I have no hard data nor seen it.


----------

